# What is this lump on my Doe's cheek? Goopy eyes too. See Pics



## catdiva6 (Feb 18, 2015)

On Saturday I gave my 5yo pregnant doe the bar vac CDT vaccine. On Sunday or the latest Monday I noticed her left eye was runny (clear) and then I saw this huge lump on the left side of her face.  On Tuesday I noticed both eyes seemed a little runny and her nose a bit too.  Today her nose is not running and her eyes not runny but has some goopy stuff.  I can't find anything saying it would be related to the vaccine.  Could something have entered in where she was vaccinated at (shoulder area)?  What could it be?  Seems like its not in the right spot for CL.  I will call vet tomorrow but any guesses and/or suggestions about what it is and tests to run is appreciated.  She eats and is totally normal.  The lump feels hard.   Maybe this lump has been there for a while as I can only notice it when viewing at certain angles.  Then I think it's gone only to see it from a different angle.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 19, 2015)

The lump could be a salivary gland that is infected of impacted. They can get that from a piece of hay sometimes. Definitely call out the vet and have it looked at and cultured just to be sure it isn't CL. But I agree that it doesn't look like a CL location.

The gunky eyes could just be coincidence. Not sure that it would be related to the lump unless it is irritating their sinuses.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 19, 2015)

I agree, and take it from someone who has personally had a salivary stone, is not comfortable! And i ended up with goopy, runny eyes as well.


----------



## catdiva6 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks so much.  I just got a little stressed especially since she is pregnant.  I'm glad you guys don't think it's CL.  Will call vet today.  Thanks again.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 19, 2015)

catdiva6 said:


> Thanks so much.  I just got a little stressed especially since she is pregnant.  I'm glad you guys don't think it's CL.  Will call vet today.  Thanks again.



I've had two with abscesses on the jaw, and neither were CL.  Always a good idea to test though.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Feb 19, 2015)

To me, at first glance, it looks like an abscessed molar. The abscess not every time is because of a decayed tooth but originates sometimes as a thorn or briar or other piece of woody foodstuff that penetrates at the gumline. This can normally be treated with 7-10 days of amoxicillin two or three times daily depending on the dosage. This lump is far enough from the actual glandular area that is affected by CL but to be on the safe side let the vet work their magic and do all the appropriate laboratory testing to R/O CL and possibly culture to see what type bacteria is growing to narrow down the most effective antibiotic for this abscess if it is one. Amoxicillin is usually the drug of choice for dental stuff though. I hope your little buddy has a speedy recovery.


----------



## catdiva6 (Feb 20, 2015)

Vet came out today and she is storing hay in there lol!  I had noticed it was not there this morning but as soon as she ate the lump had returned.  He said she is ready to kid any day and we can look into filing the teeth or whatever needs to be done after she has her babies.  Thanks again!


----------

